# Seattle, WA - pillar pods and steath sub box



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a few ideas for my STI but I don't have the time or the skills to make it look OEM. Would really like something similar to one of the examples in this thread.

Love these (I swear this is an Impreza!?):










But also like these:










Two of the best looking designs I've seen.

I also want to reclaim space in the hatch and go with something similar to the AI stealth box or a spare tire box. The tricky part is I'm running a W7 :worried:










_Courtesy of blong07_










There are a couple other aftermarket options out there for a 12" (running a W7) but the volume is way too low for my sub (1.3cf). And i really don't want to give up the sub 


Anyone know a top notch installer in the Seattle to take the job? I've considered trying both on my own, but with no prior glassing experience and very little time, I would rather give someone some income and save myself the headache.


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well if you find anybody good let me know. I need a new sub box glassed in as well. Thanks


----------



## installer_33hz (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello gents, I am the Northwest Region Sony Rep. These installs are not too hard but unfortunately there are not too many reliable shops in the area! If I might make a few suggestions for places to go:


Icon Audio
3509 57th Street Ct NW
Gig Harbor, WA 98355
253-514-5549
Travis and Pat are absolutely amazing at what they do and really put the effort and heart into their projects. It's rare to see this type of pride in workmanship now days. Really worth the drive!!!


CNC (Car Nutz Customs)
517 6th Street South
Kirkland, WA 98033
425-641-7000
Not one of my dealers but know several of them personally. Very good install shop.


Speaker Lab
6220 Roosevelt Way NE
Seattle, WA 98115
Tel: 206-523-2269 [Audio/Video]
Very good little shop. Store focuses on home theater, but their install shop is one of the best.


Benchmark
14350 NE 21st Street
Bellevue, WA. 98007
Phone: (425) 614-4100
Do good work, but find them a little on the expensive side. 


Or you could always contact me. In between traveling I do install on the side. 15 years install experience and a Subi owner my self. 


I have others if you guys live outside the seattle downtown area.


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

installer_33hz said:


> Hello gents, I am the Northwest Region Sony Rep. These installs are not too hard but unfortunately there are not too many reliable shops in the area! If I might make a few suggestions for places to go:
> 
> 
> Icon Audio
> ...


Thanks for the referrals! 

I'm talking to speakerpimp about getting some custom pillars built (he did an amazing job for randyman - see this thread). Will still need the sub enclosure however. I'll give these guys a call to see what options are available.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just a note of my opinion, a pillar pods should always be molded with the car present for proper aiming


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm a bit of a drive from Seattle but I own a shop in Olympia. We are having our opening celebration this Saturday Feb 2nd. Here's a link to the shop's FB page. 
http://www.facebook.com/SoundstageCarAudio


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow guys now sure how you guys can live in WA, I spent a year living there and the weather made me want to kill everyone...

But anyways *Steve " customtronic "* would be a good guy to have work on your car.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Wow guys now sure how you guys can live in WA, I spent a year living there and the weather made me want to kill everyone...
> 
> But anyways *Steve " customtronic "* would be a good guy to have work on your car.


Thanks Dave. Much appreciated.


----------



## bolo1g2 (Oct 24, 2011)

I live in Lacey, Custom, are you all out off steamboat?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bolo1g2 said:


> I live in Lacey, Custom, are you all out off steamboat?


Yup. That's me. The name of the shop is Soundstage Car Audio. Give me a call at 360-866-0276. Thanks

Steve


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Mulagain, who did you end up going with and were the results good? I need to get two 12's fiberglassed under my back seat and maybe some kicks too.


----------

